# Thames Steel. Sheernes. Kent. February 2015



## norfolkexplorer (Mar 4, 2015)

When the Steel mill closed in 2012 I knew there and then that I wanted to get inside it and check it out. But little did I know that due to my lazy ass and work schedule it would be 2 years later when I would walk in the door and my jaw would drop on the floor in pure amazement of the scale of the site. How had I managed to neglect this big industrial monster that was only a short drive away from Norfolk. So nice one to Wevsky for the map 2 years ago lol

When we were walking around it was just amazing that the amount of dust was there,the wind was howling through the site and the sun beaming in through every available nook and cranny creating some of the best light beams I have ever seen. After around 4 hours of covering half of the ground floor and the 1stfloor we decided that we would head off to our second location and make sure that we came back soon for a re-visit.

_*History*_
_In January 2012 the site all of a sudden shut with the loss of 350 Jobs. The site had previously been sold to Al-Tuwairqi Group (ATG) in 2002 when its previous owners went into liquidation. But obviously things did not improve.
There are now rumours in the local press that part of the site could open as a rolling mill by the summer of 2015 creating 120 jobs._

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome photos. It's in my to do list


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 4, 2015)

The scale of that place just astounds me! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 4, 2015)

excellent quality pictures


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 4, 2015)

Your best report on here yet, certainly one ive often fancied but always thought nahhh i wait, brilliant stuff!


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2015)

Gobsmacked, fantastic post and lovely pics, I enjoyed it immensely, Many Thanks.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Great stuff. The best looking industrial site I have seen on here since pyestock. Oh for my next day off.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicely captured, I'm always amazed that the majority of photos from this site are bits that I haven't seen, a testament to the scale of the place.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunning photography....


----------



## gingrove (Mar 5, 2015)

First rate report! and no sign of chavs or metalworms


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 5, 2015)

love have you have caught the light breaking through


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my god! That place looks awesome. Cracking photos as well mate really good job.

Dugie


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2015)

Amazing collection of superb images.


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome industrialness and fantastically crisp shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Mar 7, 2015)

Cheers folks, def a nice place to visit


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 7, 2015)

Greatt stuff mate..hoping to see some of this epicness myself soon


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 11, 2015)

Brilliant shots, norfolk - the pics really capture the enormity of the place. You must've felt dwarfed inside here!


----------



## thesteelmaker (May 14, 2015)

I worked there of 24 years. These are really good photos. Its amazing how clear they are, my cheap digital camera photos always turned out orange. Keep up the good work. Some photos of the furnace would be nice, my baby.


----------



## KM Punk (May 14, 2015)

Lovely stuff


----------



## SlimJim (May 14, 2015)

Nice shots, brah  Thamesteel is where it's at! Kent has much to offer.


----------



## jakee (May 14, 2015)

The second picture says it all for me.

I need to start exploring more and find some good places.


----------

